# To kennel or not to kennel



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Long story short, I have a 6 month old black lab. We have 1/2 acre (our backyard) that is chain link fenced all the way in. We've never had a problem of her getting out, it is a high enough fence she can't jump out, she hasn't started to dig (please bless she doesn't), am I fine to just let her roam around out back or do I need to break down and get a kennel? I understand first hand the damage a bored lab pup can do but I'd rather not put her in a kennel if I don't need too. Will no kennel vs. a kennel effect training in anyway? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was me I would put up a kennel with a cement floor just so you can lock her up securely when no one is home. Also if she is not spayed you'll want to keep her locked up when she comes in heat. Even if she doesn't get out of the yard some male will surly get in.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good points Gos.

I have a friend who "free ranges" his dogs. Because of this, they are unruly, untrained, ill-mannered, fighting ALL the time, wild dingos. Ya, you know who you are!

Letting them run around in the yard is just fine, but if you want any modicum of control and a dog with any manors at all, get a kennel and give them time in it. Especially before any training sessions. After all, "Kennel" is the first command you teach any dog...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Good points Gos.
> 
> I have a friend who "free ranges" his dogs. Because of this, they are unruly, untrained, ill-mannered, fighting ALL the time, wild dingos. Ya, you know who you are!


  Sounds like you've met my lab.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I live on a much smaller yard than 1/2 acre as 0.2 acre and I have a kennel, but rarely use it. My dog is the most disciplined lab I have ever seen, not that I have gone looking, but obeys immediately without hesitation especially when other dogs are around, which is when some tend to lose their mind. He is loose in the backyard 100% of the time unless we had just fertilized. I think there is more to it than just being free. Seemed to help a lot that it is a lone dog, seems to be a little more difficult when there are two.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Good points Gos.
> 
> I have a friend who "free ranges" his dogs. Because of this, they are unruly, untrained, ill-mannered, fighting ALL the time, wild dingos. Ya, you know who you are!
> 
> Letting them run around in the yard is just fine, but if you want any modicum of control and a dog with any manors at all, get a kennel and give them time in it. Especially before any training sessions. After all, "Kennel" is the first command you teach any dog...


This is absolutely not true...I "free range" my EP's and I highly recommend it. I recommend having a kennel in case you need to occasionally lock him up. My pointers run about a acre and a half and there are huge advantages. They are happy, in shape, and most important they always have tough feet. More times than not I share a hunt with kennel dogs and they are blowing pads the first day of a hunt.

Letting them run will have no ill effects on basic teaching commands, Tex's statement is completely false.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Letting them run will have no ill effects on basic teaching commands, Tex's statement is completely false.


 :roll: Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Right, They heel, kennel, point, find birds...what else do you want from a in shape, tough bird finding dog? Ohhhhh, probably want one that will retrieve in the water? lol, my free ranging EPs do that too? How did that kenneled up GWP do on that bumper at Willard today?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Right, They heel, kennel, point, find birds...what else do you want from a in shape, tough bird finding dog? Ohhhhh, probably want one that will retrieve in the water? lol, my free ranging EPs do that too? How did that kenneled up GWP do on that bumper at Willard today?


I don't know what dog your talking about...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Report this postReply with quoteRe: To kennel or not to kennel
by Goshawk » Mon Jul 25, 2011 9:03 pm 

If it was me I would put up a kennel with a cement floor just so you can lock her up securely when no one is home. Also if she is not spayed you'll want to keep her locked up when she comes in heat. Even if she doesn't get out of the yard some male will surly get in.

There's as good as reason as any - I have and acre for my dog to run- he is in a kennel for the 8 hrs I am at work though.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Right, They heel, kennel, point, find birds...what else do you want from a in shape, tough bird finding dog? Ohhhhh, probably want one that will retrieve in the water? lol, my free ranging EPs do that too? How did that kenneled up GWP do on that bumper at Willard today?
> ...


lol...right.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have had two labs for 13 years now, well one lab for 3 years and then we kept one of her pups until he died about 8 months ago. We just added a new pup.

Anyway, I have always kept the dogs inside the house and let them out to play or roam around the back yard or to hang out with us in the front yard. I don't have issues with the dogs taking off from the front yard because of the training I have done with them. 

In the house I have kennel trained them so that when we need to be out for a couple or three hours we were able to keep them secure (and the house safe from their teeth) while they were inclined to chew on things. After about 10 months or so we began to leave them in the house and not locked up inside a pet-porter kennel. Aside from a couple of early mishaps (chewed shoes, books, etc.) most the result of poor planning on our part, we just have not had issues with them. We'll see how things go with the new puppy as she is only 4.5 months old now and we are still well within the "leave her in the pet-porter if we need to go out without her" stage. I have high hopes for her however as she does not seem like the destructive chewing type so far.

For me personally, I can't imagine having a dog and now having it live inside with the family. I know lots of people who don't go with that philosophy and I won't judge them for their preferences but I love having the dogs inside and around us all the time. We NEVER get that "hyper dog" issue that so many people complain about and say "I could never have a dog living inside the house because he/she is just too hyper". Well, I think that there is a possibility that the reason the dog may be "so hyper" is because he is kept away from his pack for so many hours per day that when he/she does finally get a chance to be with the family he/she "freaks out" and runs around like a pin ball in a pin ball machine. This action then all too often leads to a quick separation (kenneling or closing the back door) from his/her pack because the folks can't handle his/her hyperness and the cycle starts all over again. 

By the way, I have heard it said that keeping a dog inside can make is soft and less hardy and less of a hunter. Well, I simply don't buy that. I think that it is all about socialization, training, and exposure. I NEVER had a problem taking my labs into any hunting situation and having them refuse a retrieve in freezing cold water or down steep embankments, or through thorney and thick brush, or whatever. I've had them hunt through the Tullies (sp?) and get cuts on their noses and face from the sharp blased and still keep on going. I've had them step on cactus and still keep on going (once we pulled the needles out of course).

Anyway, I'm not an expert dog trainer but I will always be an "indoor dog person". It just seems a bit of a waste to me to have a beautiful, well-trained, people-loving dog and keep him outside and especially locked up away from the family. I can't think of a better way to create a "hyper" dog that drives everyone nuts when he/she gets a chance to finally be around everyone.

Just one man's opinion. I won't judge anyone else for their opinions.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I live on a small farm my dog has the run of the place. When the weather is extreme she is let in the mud room at nights. Never liked the idea of having her in kennel. I can see advantage both ways and certain situation kennels are needed.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

When I'm at work- he's in a kennel- when I'm going hunting he's in a pet' porter. Otherwise he's with me- either in the pasture, yard, house or sleeping on the floor below the bed.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't find edit- I researched what dog I wanted for what I do for quite a while- Had to have a versatile hunter that was a family dog that lived in the house that had the evenest of temperments- Purchased the dog that fit that criteria the best- Couldn't be more pleased on what I have and how he is.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

mjbarney12 said:


> By the way, I have heard it said that keeping a dog inside can make is soft and less hardy and less of a hunter.


nothing could be further from the truth actually. the only thing that makes a dog soft and less of a hunter is too much pressure, no training, bad breeding, abuse, no socialization, etc...

having a dog in the house is one of the best things for a hunting dog, in my opinion. i wont have one in the house because i dont like all the hair and dog smell but having a dog in the house actually does help one bond with the dog, which makes the training much easier.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

grouse dog said:


> nothing could be further from the truth actually. the only thing that makes a dog soft and less of a hunter is too much pressure, no training, bad breeding, abuse, no socialization, etc...
> 
> having a dog in the house is one of the best things for a hunting dog, in my opinion. i wont have one in the house because i dont like all the hair and dog smell but having a dog in the house actually does help one bond with the dog, which makes the training much easier.


My personal observation has been that those in the house become careless and like kids; know better how to take advantage, but then again I can't think of any house dog that was truly a hunting dog.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> grouse dog said:
> 
> 
> > nothing could be further from the truth actually. the only thing that makes a dog soft and less of a hunter is too much pressure, no training, bad breeding, abuse, no socialization, etc...
> ...


That's funny as I've seen the both sides of the story. I think it just depends on the laziness of the Alpha Dog (us). I think that is more a determining factor of the hunting prowess that the dog will have (oh yeah, don't forget about genetics as the #1). I do admit that I have seen many "house dogs" who are spoiled, but I do see a reflection of how those same dogs hunt when I see their master.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like my dogs to be trained to stay quietly in a kennel or run. They often have the run of the yard, but there are times when it's better to have them kenneled. I think it's always better manners to kennel the dog when you have guests over for a BBQ or something. My daughter has a little friend whose mother has taught her to have an abnormal fear of dogs. She screams bloody murder and cries hysterically if a dog approaches her. It's best just to keep the dogs kenneled when she comes over. I also kennel the dogs during storms or heavy winds for their own safety. They go in the kennel when I mow the lawn, again for safety.

Mine are also house trained and they sleep in the house on cold winter nights. Sometimes I'll bring a dog inside as a reward for one of my kids. They love to sleep with the dogs. Other times, one of the kids might be sick or scared and they'll ask for a dog to keep them company and to help them feel better. I think that's a great thing that pets can do for kids.



> I can't think of any house dog that was truly a hunting dog.











Meet National Field Champion, Amateur Field Champion, Master Hunter, Dr. Copper PHD. See that old boy in the handler's jacket? His name is Wayne Dodson. Most field trialers at the NRC are professional trainers who drive fancy rigs equipped with dog trailers that hold multiple dogs. Wayne showed up in a beat up old Ford truck with his dog riding shotgun. He stepped out in his overalls and kicked everybody's butt with that yeller dog. They won the national championship going away. She sleeps on his bed at night, watches TV by his side during the day, and rides in the truck wherever he goes.

Moral of the story? A dog is what you make of it. My own Lab spent the first few years of his life inside the house. He's all heart in the field. Inside/Outside doesn't matter, but discipline, time spent with the dog, and experience in the field all matter a lot.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> Moral of the story? A dog is what you make of it.


great post and this is one of the best statements i have heard when it comes to training dogs.

It has nothing to do where the dog lives but rather the training it gets is what makes a dog. i have seen great house dog/gun dogs and i have seen horrible kennel dogs/gun dogs and vica versa. the one constant in every good dog i have seen is the type and time of training and time spent with the dog. you only get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it's pretty dang funny that anytime this question comes up, people always have a set opinion on this subject. My opinion is do what is right for your situation. I've kenneled dogs, put them on a chain, let them roam, and most of all let them stay in the house. I really can't honestly tell you that because of any of those situations it changed the dog, one way or another. I think alot of people get so wrapped up in "what's right and what's wrong" when training a dog. I wish it were that easy, dogs, like people are all different. What works for one may not work for another. All the great dogmen understand this and vary their techniques with each dog. I do believe because we are the caretakers of these animals we need to provide a safe and secure area, whether it be a nice yard fence, chainlink run, heavy duty chain or just the plain old couch. I think the most important thing to "how a dog with turn out" is time spent with the animal. Just like with just about any animal, the more time you put in, the better they will be. Have fun with your dogs and hunt them hard!!


----------

